# bye peeps



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

sometimes to much negativity is a bad thing, to those I Became friends with, best of luck on improving your marriages. I hope you can find the happiness I have found.

best of luck to all of you.


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

That sucks GASman (always wanted to call you by that shorted name) but I understand completely. The board has become much more negative in recent months.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

have a wonderul life, be happy... sorry for all the negativity - hope things get better for you! (glad i missed it!)


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

See ya GAsoccerman. You will be missed.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Rock on, GA, you magnificent bastard.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Good luck and happiness GA! The negativity has gotten to be a bit much. I'll miss your posts!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your support GA. We've enjoyed your input. Bless.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i guess when people have big problems and others discuss them, negativity naturally enters into it.

take care


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Hope you change your mind. Your voice is one here that many people value. You will be missed.


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Man, I hope I didn't have anything to do with this...


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for sticking around as long as you did.

If you have a reconciliation story be sure to post before you leave. We need something positive going on.

I get ya on the negative thing!

Have fun.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I will say I have enjoyed your input...you added the 'fun' side of marriage in here...and it's refreshing to see the respect you have for your wife's comfort level and her willingness to keep things exciting for you....

Anyway, I do hope you change your mind and pop back in at some point.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

im sorry to see you go GA, but i understand. Thanks for all your advice. you gave me a new perspective.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

no worries people, just bored with the same flavor.

No one has driven me from this board, I met many friends on here some I converse with on other media outlets.

If thre is any parting advice I could give...

Is that live is full of changes and adversity, you must be versatile in your thought process to adapt and change with ever evolving lives. That nothing is "black and white or right or wrong" it is always a little of both or somewhere in the middle. Compromise is the foundation of marriage and a relationship. I always believed in the three C's for my life, Calm, Cool and Collective. I think things out, I try and analyize my decisions before I make them. 

To have a feel for the future you must understand the past, that is why History is so important, either it be world, american or Personal. Observe history and understand that it will happen again.

Try and make wise choices, but also sometimes taking a leap of faith can be the greatest adventure of all.

My wife and I are a team, we are the same, we share anything and everything, thoughts, money, food, etc. 

Sometimes the biggest problem is not the person across from you, but the person in the mirror.

I always believed in being a good person, doing what is right as opposed to doing what is wrong, I do not seek anyone's "approval" I figured I would live my life as I see fit and let the chips fall where they may, as you should do the same. Do not look for my approval, because it doesn't matter, as long as you can live with your decision it should be good for everyone else that loves you.

Put yourself in a good postion, to do well in life, the decision you make today, will surely affect you tomorrow. So choose wisely, there is plenty of time....matter of fact is there is one thing we all have is plenty of time, take it, use it and share it wisely.

later


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

You will be missed, GA.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

GA, you are an integrated male. And that is a high compliment. Comfortable with who you are. You are right about looking into the mirror. That is the only person who can make you fundamentally happy. If you have that, you can have the world.

Good luck. God speed.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey GA.

I'm not far behind you. I got burnt out on here. I can't bear the thought of sounding like a stuck record, so I don't contribute very often now.

As Scottie on Star Trek would say, "Ya canna change the laws of physics". Same with relationships. There are certain principles that no-one is above.


----------



## Lostandconfused (Jul 6, 2009)

Well GA, I sure do hate to see you go. You always brought that "fun and adventurous" aspect to the board and you will be missed. Please, if you ever change your mind, stop back. Things tend to have an ebb and flo to them and where there's negativity now, there may be hope and comfort tomorrow.

I know, I personally, have tended to slow down on my responses. Thought seriously about removing myself but decided I just needed a bit of a breather.

Take care,
Lost


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

GA,

Often I think this board needs an enema. Regardless, your humor and wit will be missed. Take care of that lovely wife and kids.

M


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

This is turning out to be a very long goodbye


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

It's our sneaky attempt to reel him back in 

:toast:


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Have a charming life my friend


----------



## Lostandconfused (Jul 6, 2009)

swedish said:


> It's our sneaky attempt to reel him back in
> 
> :toast:


Unfortunately, I'm not sure he's listening/reading. lol 

Hello ..... GA ..... you there buddy?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

gone with the wind


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

He's still reading....c'mon GA you know you are. LOL


----------



## blondegirl (Jun 15, 2009)

GA!! Thanks for your advice, you are a great person.


----------

